# What FRAME Does It Have?



## Big_Guns (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, new to this, so forgive a newbie. I wanted a gun, so I bought a lovely Smith & Wesson .357, Model 19-4, with 4” barrel.

I want my wife to buy me a Safepacker for my birthday, but in order to do that she needs to know what FRAME my gun has. I have the manual, but it does not say, at least not that I can find.

So anybody know the FRAME SIZE on this gun?

Thanks.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The model 19 is a K frame. The model 19 is an awesome gun, and one of my favorite revolvers.


----------



## Big_Guns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help. It is my first handgun, and I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

hey glad you got your answer but you may want to remove the serial number from your post.


----------



## Big_Guns (Feb 27, 2009)

Why remove the serial number?

Looks like another thing I need to learn, sigh.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations the 19 is one of the best revolvers ever made.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Mod 19*

I agree the 19 is a really nice gun and I own two of them.

However it is not a heavy duty gun. While it will fire as many rounds as the average shooter will go through, it is still a light frame. High use with hot loads will eventually cause some problems.

That said, I love the S&W lineup and particualrly fond of the .357. I carry in my work and do not feel outgunned since I have six rounds readily available.

Yes, I have several semi autos as well in various calibers but just love the S&W .357 revolvers.


----------

